# Live Mesh for Linux??



## asgt

Hi there

I'm thinking about making the switch to Linux (Kubuntu or a similar KDE based one) after several positive experiences with running it alongside Windows. 

I've found Linux versions of most of the software I use which is good. The only showstopper is my use of Microsoft's Live Mesh. Currently, there is no Linux client for the folder synchronisation. I can continue to use the Live Mesh Desktop with Linux but I won't have the use of the automatic folder synch.

Does anyone know of an application out there which does folder synchronisation across devices with differing OSes (Windows & Linux)?


Many thanks

Andy


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi asgt,

Searching for: Linux +folder synchronization turned up a number of paid software tools, but since I don't use this I am not qualified to make any recommendations in this area.

-- Tom


----------



## arochester

> Does anyone know of an application out there which does folder synchronisation across devices with differing OSes (Windows & Linux)?


Dropbox. https://www.getdropbox.com/install


----------



## asgt

Sorry for the slow response, been snowed under.

Found a few promising items to look at. Thanks for your help

Andy


----------

